# Youtube shrimp video



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

seen this on youtube and thought it was funny


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

damn them things are ferocious!! ive never heard of them before....so i googled a picture. then i youtubed it. found this:

YouTube - amazing mantis shrimp video

it almost looks alien-like the way it moves. and the way it takes the crab on...it's like it's thinking.


----------

